# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay khuyến mãi 27 USD đi Singapore

## lacviet123

*Vé máy bay đi SINGAPORE - Phòng vé LẠC VIỆT*
*Singapore* được mệnh danh là " Công Viên Thành Phố" xanh, sạch bậc nhất thế giới. Với chương trình khuyến mãi 27 USD cho hành trình *Sài Gòn - Singapore* sẽ giúp quý khách có một hành trình du lịch thật hấp dẫn để khám phá vẻ đẹp của Quốc đảo Sư tử này.

 



Là đại lý chính thức của hãng hàng không *Tiger Airways*, *Phòng vé LẠC VIỆT* tự hào mang đến cho quý khách chương trình khuyến mãi *27 USD*.
 :Gun Bandana: Thời gian book vé từ: 29/4/2013 - 6/5/2013
 :hehe: Thời gian khởi hành: từ 1/6/2013 - 29/3/2013
Ngoài chương trình giá rẻ, phòng vé chúng tôi còn hỗ trợ tư vấn trực tuyến, giao vé miễn phí tận nhà, và còn nhiều ưu đãi khác nữa...
*Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay hôm nay để được phục vụ tốt nhất:
*
*CÔNG TY TNHH MTV DỊCH VỤ DU LỊCH LẠC VIỆT

**Địa chỉ : 341/23 Lạc Long Quân, Phường 5, Quận 11, TPHCM
*
* Điện thoại : 08 397 55 342 - 08 397 55 343 - DĐ: 0121 575 3929*

*Yahoo : hoatuyethong_01 - hoatuyethong_02* 

*Email : tuyethongtravel@gmail.com
*
*Website : http://phongvelacviet.com | www.vemaybaydisingaporegiare.com*

----------

